# to hot



## 7outof10 (Oct 10, 2007)

i have a smoke hollow 34168g smoker and this is my first time useing it and it runs about 300 when it is as low as i get the burner to go ......i got all the vents wide open and have moved it around so the wind hits it differey and am forest to put cardbord in the door  to prop it open ......and i know the heat indicator is working pretty close to right a little bit i need some help on this one


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have the water pan full?


----------



## 7outof10 (Oct 10, 2007)

yes it is 3/4 full


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 10, 2007)

I would try to double check the door thermometer up against a quality digital or dial thermometer.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

Have you tried turning the propane tank down?

Some folks have changed needle valves like this:
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*Me and Debi both put this on your other post, but here it is again. It will work for you. I promise. Terry*
*Subject:* Fw: needle vavle #2


*Quote:
Originally Posted by Squeezy 


 
I had it down to that item ... thanks for confirming. Now, I don't know much about gas fittings and such so, could you show me a pic of where it is connected or expalin to me where it connects or what it replaces?
Sure would appreciate it. Can't wait to see how much shipping cost I will get slapped with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Paul

Hey Paul, unscrew the regulater from the hose where it connects to the propane tank. Mine was real tough to get broke loose, then install the new valve in between the hose and regulator. You will need to get bushings for both ends of the new valve, its too big to fit the old threads, I think you need to go from 1/4 to 1/8 in size. 
cascadedad






 Is the orginal person to come up with this fix.


GOSM Low Heat Fix (w/pics) 
OK, as I promised.

I have only been able to get my GOSM down to about 250* to 260* during the heat of the day (temps between 90* and 100*). So, as recommended in another thread, I purchased one of these.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

When I went to install it, the threads were not the right size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have been busy with work and coaching football so was unable to make it to the hardware store until this evening. The store closed at 8:00 and I squeaked in at 7:55 to get the two remaining pieces. The first photo is what it looked like after the valve was installed.

The next picture is the flame with the needle valve open which is the same flame as I had prior to installing the new valve. The last picture is the flame with the needle valve adjusted down. It works excellent and I think I could take my temperature WAY down low. Probably lower than 200 now without any problem.

So, I would highly recommend this mod to everyone. From what I have read, MOST of the small GOSMs will barely make it down to 225 when it is hot ouside and a lot have trouble getting down to 250.

Thanks for everyone that helped on this.

Oh, before you order one of these valves, you may want to check your hardware store. The store I went to had a couple different needle valves right where all the fittings were. I didn't even look to see if they would work as it was last call for checkout.

YEHAW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4352&d=1187332615http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332615 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4353&d=1187332653http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332653 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4354&d=1187332669http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332669
_
Subject:* needle vavle #2


 vbmenu_register("postmenu_88370", true); 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *bonniesboytoy* 


 
_Thanks BIG A, I don't have of *GOSM* yet, but am looking for the best low temp mod for it before it comes...This is it I think..Thanks again.._

*This should help you guys more, I'm not kidding you, This valve makes ALL the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Hey Skip, a fella(Cascadedad) gave the address for a web site that sells a small brass valve like is used on weed burners. He said to turn the main valve on low, and put the new brass valve behind the main valve and then fine tune with the brass valve. I ordered 4 of them. I think I can put the web site up here? Bayou* *Classic* Depot
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/
[email protected]
*Yes!! The valve is like, $4,  OK, click on, propane parts, click on, miscellaneous propane burner parts, "view parts", there it is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
__________________


----------

